# Jeff Monson



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone know what is keeping strikeforce from signing one of the best heavyweight grapplers in the world?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I dunno but I heard some buzz that he was planning to drop to LHW.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

he should definately get picked up even if he does drop weight. he's so under-rated.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

ive been waiting forever to see him fight in sf, who knows if he is gonna go to lhw or not. if he does he will likely be the best grappler in the div but will he be too slow?


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i think he'd be unstoppable on the ground, and pretty hard to prevent his takedowns, the dude is a tank. However, he'd possibly run in to big time stand up problems in LHW


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Monson is all about grappling 101. He gets you down, it's only a matter of time. He's a powerful, compact dude but his stand up needs work. I'm up for seeing him compete in Strikeforce and choking some dudes to sleep. Strikeforce should offer him a deal...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think like Ricco Rodriguez its the fact they are both working towards dropping to LHW which leaves them in a weird void were they have yet to prove they can make the cut and still fight effectively. I think if either guy picks up a win at 205 and looks good they will have SF or the UFC banging on there door.

I would like to add Monson's striking isn't that bad, its rudimentary but it works as long as he isn't fighting tall fighters (with his height tall fighters are his kryptonite). He did drop Barnette in there fight and its not like Josh hasn't fought some great guys.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

are there any rumors of one of the big leagues interested in him? he's also not getting younger, i wonder if that is another obstacle.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Would love to see Monson vs King Mo @ LHW


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Monson VS Mike Kyle... Make it happen Scott


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Coker doesn't have Kyle fight Feijao next he is a meathead. Seriously that is his biggest match right now in the LHW division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If Coker doesn't have Kyle fight Feijao next he is a meathead. Seriously that is his biggest match right now in the LHW division.


You're right.. 

And I personally think 

Henderson/Mousasi makes alot of sense but he's giving Hendo Babalu instead which is going to hurt the roster before it helps..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree, Babalu is on the uprise and they are gonna risk derailing him which leaves them with the problem of there 3 biggest contenders will not have enough consecutive wins to justify a title shot. Luckily for them that doesn't seem to be an issue for SF.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I agree, Babalu is on the uprise and they are gonna risk derailing him which leaves them with the problem of there 3 biggest contenders will not have enough consecutive wins to justify a title shot. Luckily for them that doesn't seem to be an issue for SF.


Meh, the title shot thing has only happend once.... but damn are they catching flak for it...

That's like saying that all of the UFC fighters are on steroids just because Chris Leben, Phil Baroni, Sean Sherk, Stefan Bonnar, Hermes Franca and others have tested positive..

You gotta think remember one thing.. Scott Coker was really just trying to give the fans what they wanted with Fedor/Overeem.....

That's the fight we all wanted to see, and that's what he was looking at trying to do...

Sometimes you're just damned if you do and you're damned if you don't...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Strikforce Need a guy like Monson, again he's a UFC-cast-off in some peoples eyes but he wins consistantly....not in the most exciting fashion but he gets the job done. 

SF have a good mix of veterans and homegrown talent, and signing Monson will be a good move.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Strikforce Need a guy like Monson, again he's a UFC-cast-off in some peoples eyes but he wins consistantly....not in the most exciting fashion but he gets the job done.
> 
> SF have a good mix of veterans and homegrown talent, and signing Monson will be a good move.


yeah, i don't think he was kicked out of UFC though, i think he left voluntarily in hopes to fight fedor


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah he was offered the fight in Bodog asked for his release and got it but not soon enough for some people and Bodog gave the fight to Lindland, Monson has tried to chase Fedor since.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always wanted to see Monson VS Fedor..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Me to, I thought we would see if when Monson jumped to the phone and told anybody who would listen how he wanted the fight when Barnnette failed his piss test for affliction trilogy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he probably could've been a legitimate replacement for Barnett but Affliction didn't think so. As a result Affliction called it quits and came back to the UFC on their knees!:thumbsdown:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

like Paul Harris, Jeff Monson is a guy that legitimately scares me.

he would be a wise pick up for any org, altho he isnt always the most exciting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, he probably could've been a legitimate replacement for Barnett but Affliction didn't think so. As a result Affliction called it quits and came back to the UFC on their knees!:thumbsdown:


I don't know why so many people thought Monson wasn't a threat, Fedor has had his toughest fights against good grappler's and I always thought a real elite level grappler was his worst match up. I realize Werdum and Monson are not the same kind of grappler but look what happened when Fedor finally faced a grappler of that level.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree. Though Fedor has finsihed alot of fights in grappling situations, he's always had to reach a lot farther to pull them off when he's faced a fighter who knows his way around the block on the mat...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well if look even before the Werdum fight you have Arona who should have beat him, Babalu, Nog.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think like Ricco Rodriguez its the fact they are both working towards dropping to LHW which leaves them in a weird void were they have yet to prove they can make the cut and still fight effectively. I think if either guy picks up a win at 205 and looks good they will have SF or the UFC banging on there door.
> 
> I would like to add Monson's striking isn't that bad, its rudimentary but it works as long as he isn't fighting tall fighters (with his height tall fighters are his kryptonite). He did drop Barnette in there fight and its not like Josh hasn't fought some great guys.


this ^ 

and at 205 this guy is going to sub the shit out of people.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if Monson and Ricco can really make the cut though. However, both of those guys certainly stand more of a chance at making the cut to lightheavyweight than Mir does. Personally I don't think Mir could make it without seriously endangering his health!:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm wondering if Monson and Ricco can really make the cut though. However, both of those guys certainly stand more of a chance at making the cut to lightheavyweight than Mir does. Personally I don't think Mir could make it without seriously endangering his health!:thumbsdown:


Mir? 

No way.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

its a shame that strikeforce isnt signing a guy like monson, one of the best grapplers and just great character, perfect for stirkeforce!

If he drops to 205 we will se some great fights!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm wondering if Monson and Ricco can really make the cut though. However, both of those guys certainly stand more of a chance at making the cut to lightheavyweight than Mir does. Personally I don't think Mir could make it without seriously endangering his health!:thumbsdown:


Monson has fought at 205 before but looked drained so he has to find a better way but its do able. Ricco has dropped a lot of weight and is only walking around at 22? some pounds. He looks way different so making 205 is definitely an option.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but for right now Ricco is going to fight at heavyweight for Bellator, which should be interesting against a talent pool of mostly rising stars. Monson though should be interesting!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ricco is not competing in a tournament he is fighting Dave "Pee Wee" Herman who is considered a fairly solid up and comer.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Ricco is not competing in a tournament he is fighting Dave "Pee Wee" Herman who is considered a fairly solid up and comer.


PeeWee has a ton of potential, it seems like he doesn't train very hard sometimes though. Ricco shoul still run through him unless Ricco has serious problems with the weight cut.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> PeeWee has a ton of potential, it seems like he doesn't train very hard sometimes though. Ricco shoul still run through him unless Ricco has serious problems with the weight cut.


Yeah I don't see that happening.... If Ricco wins he's gonna have to fight for it.

Herman's a beast.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought this fight was going to be fought at heavyweight. Did I miss something?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought this fight was going to be fought at heavyweight. Did I miss something?


Herman is a HW... I assume it will be at HW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Herman is normally a lightheavyweight but was fighting this bout at heavyweight. This has become a little confusing!:confused05:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought Herman is normally a lightheavyweight but was fighting this bout at heavyweight. This has become a little confusing!:confused05:


No, all of Hermans fights I've seen have been at HW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm thinking about the wrong Herman. Which Herman fights at lightheavyweight?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know. But Dave Pee Wee Herman is a HW..

He did fight Sokky at Abu Dabi but every other fight has been contested at HW.... and he's wayyyy bigger than Sokky in that fight.. almost as if they both came in at HW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You're right, he fights at heavyweight I looked at his record. I don't know why I though he fought at lightheavyweight!:confused02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> You're right, he fights at heavyweight I looked at his record. I don't know why I though he fought at lightheavyweight!:confused02:


Maybe because the main topic here has been Ricco and Monson dropping to LHW and Ricco will be fighting Herman...

However, Herman's a HW so I don't think Ricco's at 205 yet.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Yeah I don't see that happening.... If Ricco wins he's gonna have to fight for it.
> 
> Herman's a beast.


He's had some wins against decent competition, but he looked terrible against Choi, which is why I mentioned his training but now that I think about it, maybe he just doesn't have the gas tank for a second round even with his usual training.

Ricco will easily be his toughest test and we're talking about a Ricco who has been through rehab and is taking his career and training seriously now. Not to mention on a 9 win run.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> He's had some wins against decent competition, but he looked terrible against Choi, which is why I mentioned his training but now that I think about it, maybe he just doesn't have the gas tank for a second round even with his usual training.
> 
> Ricco will easily be his toughest test and we're talking about a Ricco who has been through rehab and is taking his career and training seriously now. Not to mention on a 9 win run.


We'll have to see. I never judge a fighter off of one bad showing. I do know that it was Hermans first fight overseas... so it could have been a combination of things TBH..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You think it was nerves when Herman threw illegal kicks and got himself disqualified?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> You think it was nerves when Herman threw illegal kicks and got himself disqualified?


It could have been.. I think fighters sometimes just act on their instincts... but to be honest I don't think it's acceptable in any instance at this level of competition.. if you are a professional. You need to fight like one.

That win would have looked great on Hermans resume. But he screwed it off by throwing those knees.. That fight was his to win. Sokky had nothing for him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> We'll have to see. I never judge a fighter off of one bad showing. I do know that it was Hermans first fight overseas... so it could have been a combination of things TBH..


Ricco just has too much experience, and Herman has never faced anyone of his calibre. He beat Waterman (and unevolved wrestler who depends on size and strength) who has a win over Ricco but that was fat druggie Ricco, by decision, who still managed to come back and beat him in the rematch. Schall is experienced but has come up short in every significant fight he's been in. Frye also has a long resume but is over the hill and undersized. 

He definitely has great first round stopping power but to me it is still a big question mark as to how he will do if Ricco is able to drag him into the later rounds, which is completely feasible. Ricco is very tough to finish, in possibly the best shape of his life, and has beaten better guys than Herman may ever face.



_RIVAL_ said:


> It could have been.. I think fighters sometimes just act on their instincts... but to be honest I don't think it's acceptable in any instance at this level of competition.. if you are a professional. You need to fight like one.
> 
> That win would have looked great on Hermans resume. But he screwed it off by throwing those knees.. That fight was his to win. Sokky had nothing for him.


Sokky also has proved himself to have a suspect chin, a poor gas tank, and is really more suited for LHW.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Ricco just has too much experience, and Herman has never faced anyone of his calibre. He beat Waterman (and unevolved wrestler who depends on size and strength) who has a win over Ricco but that was fat druggie Ricco, by decision, who still managed to come back and beat him in the rematch. Schall is experienced but has come up short in every significant fight he's been in. Frye also has a long resume but is over the hill and undersized.
> 
> He definitely has great first round stopping power but to me it is still a big question mark as to how he will do if Ricco is able to drag him into the later rounds, which is completely feasible. Ricco is very tough to finish, in possibly the best shape of his life, and has beaten better guys than Herman may ever face.


You just got me pumped up for this fight. Herman may be just that an early storm gasser... but the jury is still out on that..

I know Ricco is tough. I've been watching him fight for years.. All I said was that I don't see him "running through" Herman in any case. I just don't see that happening.

But I will be watching this fight. That's for sure. I know for a fact that Herman is gonna test Riccos chin.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Agreed, "running through him" was an a bit extreme. I don't think it will be an easy time for Ricco.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ricco needs to get to Strikeforce. There are alot of great matchups for him at HW and LHW.

If he can get past Herman that's going to help to double his momentum.. 

Hermans built himself a good buzz.. He's got organizations calling left and right... I know Bellator was threatening lawsuits towards Sharkfights over him..


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Monson would be cool to see in Strikeforce. He's 40 now and cutting to LHW would be draining. He would do well against the inexperienced non-grapplers but better strikers like King Mo & Cavalcante would beat him. He's best at HW and could take out a few there but again, facing top strikers Overeem, Fedor or even Rogers would not go well for him. I don't think he would be a contender in either division but just seeing him fight is good enough for me...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I would like to see him fight against Randleman. Two old timers who have fought at both heavyweight and lightheavyweight would be very interesting!:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Monson would be cool to see in Strikeforce. He's 40 now and cutting to LHW would be draining. He would do well against the inexperienced non-grapplers but better strikers like King Mo & Cavalcante would beat him. He's best at HW and could take out a few there but again, facing top strikers Overeem, Fedor or even Rogers would not go well for him. I don't think he would be a contender in either division but just seeing him fight is good enough for me...


I don't think making the cut itself would be draining. I think getting off the roids long enough to make the cut could be draining though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of roids, I wonder what a fight between Monson and Barnett would be like since he's signed with Strikeforce. Roid man versus roid man!:thumb02:


----------

